# Revolver scope



## FilippoMo (Jan 21, 2012)

I would be most grateful if you would relate your experiences with scopes on revolvers.My sight has deteriorated to the point
that I can only shoot scoped.What maker and model would you suggest I have two S & W classic 8 3/8 29 & 629.
Sincerely
Filippo


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Leupold!*

In fairness, I have never used any other brand on a handgun, and for many years now, the only scopes on my rifles are Leupold. What sold me on Leupold for handguns was witnessing a catastrophic cylinder failure on a Smith and Wesson 629. My opinion is that this was the result of a round being fired behind a squib load without checking for bore obstructions first. The top three chambers literally exploded and the top strap was broke at the rear of the frame and folded upward until the front bell of the scope was in contact with the barrel, causing a significant distortion of the bell. The Leupold was still functional after this extreme abuse! I have seen scopes from almost every lesser manufacturer fail under normal use, without abuse. Leupold may not be cheap, but it is better to cry one when you pay for it and never have to worry about it again.

As for a particular model, that depends more on you and how you intend to use the gun. I prefer a lower power scope, as high magnification exaggerates any unsteadiness in your hold. Small movements look HUGE with high magnification.

JW


----------

